# Qpopper / Postfix + TSL / SSL



## Ben Ben (14. November 2004)

So nachdem ich ne Weile probiert, gegoogelt udn wieder probiert habe, will mein Postfix als auch Qpopper 4 immernoch nicht Secure laufen.
Outlook meldet einen Fehler, die Logs sagen nix aus.
Handelt sich um ein Debian 3.0 System...
Probiert habe ich es was Qpopper angeht mit Stunnel, und mit Postfix direkt, aber irgendwie klappts nicht.
Wer kann Helfen, was für Infos braucht ihr?


----------

